# The roots for hears



## rootcane (Jul 22, 2014)

Hello everyones,

Finished yesterday a root cane made of maple. I've shaped the roots and fix the rest with the wood burner. It's looks like a fox to me....the rest is buffing wax (med Oak).

Have a nice day!

Frank.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Great looking stick.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

good work


----------



## rootcane (Jul 22, 2014)

Thanks Cobalt !


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Michelangelo said that the art was already in the stone or wood and he just chiped away the excess material to reveal the work of art!

Keep it up!!


----------



## rootcane (Jul 22, 2014)

This is what I do with my cane 80% of the times....but i'm not Michelangelo...to bad...but I realy like Dali and Modiglianni.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Try the artists Rene Magrritte and Bosch , Bosch would go well with your style


----------



## rootcane (Jul 22, 2014)

I've found Jerome Bosch ,,,now I know that someone was there before Dali....but I've found some native american stick canes and form and it was like if I saw what was in my head for so long....thanks for the artist's names Cobalt,

Frankie.


----------



## RandyL476 (Aug 24, 2014)

Nice work!!


----------



## rootcane (Jul 22, 2014)

Thanks all! :bow:


----------



## graydog (Dec 7, 2014)

I really like your fox head & your snake. I like one piece canes and find they resist abuse better than two piece canes.


----------



## Sean (Dec 29, 2012)

I love root canes! Those and odd shapes that "Come Perfect from Mother Nature with a little help from the Rabologist."


----------



## JGB (Dec 14, 2014)

that is real nice. well done :goodjob:


----------

